# Illegal Alien Sob Story of the Day



## chanel (Mar 12, 2011)

> PATERSON  Vidal Tapia is by all accounts International High School's brightest prospect. A teacher-described "pillar of strength" at the Paterson school, he carries a 4.0 GPA, a National Honor Society membership and a slew of community service hours. He was tapped as his class's valedictorian to give the commencement address in June. Eventually, he wants to work for NASA.
> 
> But his plans might fall short of even graduation, not because of any academic problems, but rather an immigration snare. By next week, the 19-year-old senior could be sent back to his native Mexico, barred from returning to the United States for a decade.
> 
> Yet Tapia is far from closing the book on his American pursuits. He hopes to finish high school, receive a waiver, return in six months and apply to the Massachusetts Institute of Technology. He sees himself as a future rocket scientist, dabbling in every intellectual sphere


.

Paterson high school valedictorian faces 10-year ban from U.S. due to immigration status | NJ.com

My first reaction was "give him a damn waiver". Exceptions are made all the time.

But when I thought about his plans to attend MIT, I got pissed.  No one in his family speaks English, which leads me to believe they might not have the quarter mil to pay for his schooling.  So - who's gonna pick up that tab?


----------



## Angelhair (Mar 12, 2011)

chanel said:


> > PATERSON  Vidal Tapia is by all accounts International High School's brightest prospect. A teacher-described "pillar of strength" at the Paterson school, he carries a 4.0 GPA, a National Honor Society membership and a slew of community service hours. He was tapped as his class's valedictorian to give the commencement address in June. Eventually, he wants to work for NASA.
> >
> > But his plans might fall short of even graduation, not because of any academic problems, but rather an immigration snare. By next week, the 19-year-old senior could be sent back to his native Mexico, barred from returning to the United States for a decade.
> >
> ...



_Sob story number 1,000 and counting._


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 12, 2011)

Buy him a one-way ticket, and slap his nerdy ass on a bus.

Mexico needs another genius a lot worse than we do.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sickening.  He broke the law and received free services paid by US taxpayers.  I'd like to find the person who wrote this story and punch them in the face.


----------



## chanel (Mar 12, 2011)

Ha ha.  I don't think schools have named their valedictorians yet.  A lot can happen between now and June.  Small detail that the writer may have taken liberty with.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 12, 2011)

Yup, America is such a horrible and mean place.  Please stay the hell out.


----------



## Angelhair (Mar 12, 2011)

_Tapia needs to return to his country of birth and see how he can help them OVER THERE!!!!_


----------



## LostAmerican (Mar 12, 2011)

chanel said:


> > PATERSON &#8212; Vidal Tapia is by all accounts International High School's brightest prospect. A teacher-described "pillar of strength" at the Paterson school, he carries a 4.0 GPA, a National Honor Society membership and a slew of community service hours. He was tapped as his class's valedictorian to give the commencement address in June. Eventually, he wants to work for NASA.
> >
> > But his plans might fall short of even graduation, not because of any academic problems, but rather an immigration snare. By next week, the 19-year-old senior could be sent back to his native Mexico, barred from returning to the United States for a decade.
> >
> ...


 
*M*exican
*I*nstitute of
*T*echnology​ 
They're the guys that build the drug tunnels!


----------



## Tank (Mar 12, 2011)

I think he owes America some money


----------



## gekaap (Mar 12, 2011)

chanel said:


> But when I thought about his plans to attend MIT, I got pissed.  No one in his family speaks English, which leads me to believe they might not have the quarter mil to pay for his schooling.  So - who's gonna pick up that tab?



With grades like that I'm sure he'd be in line for merit based scholarships.  I have no problem with him being given a waiver.  He's obviously a driven kid with something to offer.  I'm not in favor of federal grant money being made available to him, but I see no reason to not avail to him loans that would be repaid, as long as he becomes documented.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

chanel said:


> > PATERSON  Vidal Tapia is by all accounts International High School's brightest prospect. A teacher-described "pillar of strength" at the Paterson school, he carries a 4.0 GPA, a National Honor Society membership and a slew of community service hours. He was tapped as his class's valedictorian to give the commencement address in June. Eventually, he wants to work for NASA.
> >
> > But his plans might fall short of even graduation, not because of any academic problems, but rather an immigration snare. By next week, the 19-year-old senior could be sent back to his native Mexico, barred from returning to the United States for a decade.
> >
> ...



Let him be a rocket scientist in Mexico. He can use the free education to make his native country a better place.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 12, 2011)

From the article:

_Tapia was beckoned here from a small town in Puebla state five years ago by his parents, who moved to Paterson permanently after years of traveling between the countries. His mother, a permanent U.S. resident, filed the residency petition for her son at that time. But not until June did State Department officials respond with requests for documents in support of Tapia's status change. And not until Feb. 15 did they notify Tapia of his interview date.

By then, Tapia had turned 19 and was no longer exempt from the 10-year ban on re-entering the U.S.
_
Seems overly harsh to kick the kid out.


----------



## Cuyo (Mar 12, 2011)

chanel said:


> > PATERSON  Vidal Tapia is by all accounts International High School's brightest prospect. A teacher-described "pillar of strength" at the Paterson school, he carries a 4.0 GPA, a National Honor Society membership and a slew of community service hours. He was tapped as his class's valedictorian to give the commencement address in June. Eventually, he wants to work for NASA.
> >
> > But his plans might fall short of even graduation, not because of any academic problems, but rather an immigration snare. By next week, the 19-year-old senior could be sent back to his native Mexico, barred from returning to the United States for a decade.
> >
> ...



My assumption would be that he has a scholarship of some kind... But if not, do you think MIT will have any qualms about kicking his ass out if he can't pay, citizen or not?


----------



## syrenn (Mar 12, 2011)

To damn bad for him. He is an illegal in this country and is entitled to NOTHING. That includes and education. He sure as hell does not deserve MIT.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 12, 2011)

syrenn said:


> To damn bad for him. He is an illegal in this country and is entitled to NOTHING. That includes and education. He sure as hell does not deserve MIT.



But his family did the paperwork. Why did it take State 5 years to respond? Had they done their job properly, he'd be legal. This seems overly harsh to me. The kid has done nothing wrong.


----------



## syrenn (Mar 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > To damn bad for him. He is an illegal in this country and is entitled to NOTHING. That includes and education. He sure as hell does not deserve MIT.
> ...




I really dont care if the he has done nothing wrong or not. He is illegal and needs to go.


----------



## chanel (Mar 12, 2011)

Merit based scholarships ar not "free money" They are funds that could be used for "merit worthy" American kids. And I would also suggest that a Mexican with 4.0 would probably get a spot at MIT over a white kid with 4.5. Actions have consequences. His parents should have known the risks.


----------



## gekaap (Mar 12, 2011)

chanel said:


> Merit based scholarships ar not "free money" They are funds that could be used for "merit worthy" American kids. And I would also suggest that a Mexican with 4.0 would probably get a spot at MIT over a white kid with 4.5. Actions have consequences. His parents should have known the risks.



Did you see California Girl's post?  His parents were going through the process, and the process got hung up over the passing of his birthday.  This isn't a case of floating him across the river and buying fake social security cards.  I'm firmly against illegal immigration.  But these are people making an honest effort to maintain legal status, and an obviously bright and hard working kid who can be a real contribution to our society.


----------



## gekaap (Mar 12, 2011)

syrenn said:


> I really dont care if the he has done nothing wrong or not. He is illegal and needs to go.



I don't see the issue here being any kind of sympathy or illegals.  From the sounds of the article there is no plan to simply keep him here and defy the immigration laws.  He wants to obtain a waiver and come back to the US and go to college.

I think the question is whether he should be able to get a waiver, and whether the country should welcome his efforts to legally immigrate.  I think so.  These aren't people giving a "fuck you" to our immigration laws.  They want to obtain legal status the fair and proper way.  This is the kind of thing that we should want from all people interested in immigrating to the US.  This kid obviously has things to offer to be a productive and contributing member of society.  He's the kind of immigrant we should want.


----------



## chanel (Mar 13, 2011)

gekaap said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Merit based scholarships ar not "free money" They are funds that could be used for "merit worthy" American kids. And I would also suggest that a Mexican with 4.0 would probably get a spot at MIT over a white kid with 4.5. Actions have consequences. His parents should have known the risks.
> ...



He came here ILLEGALLY.  His parents were going through the process AFTER THE FACT.  His mother is "legal resident" not a citizen.  She is a GUEST in this country who is looking for special treatment.

If this kid had 3.0 average at school, would we even be having this conversation?  That's why I titled this thread "sob story of the day".  I imagine there are thousands of Tapias in this country.  Get in line young scholar.


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 13, 2011)

chanel said:


> > PATERSON  Vidal Tapia is by all accounts International High School's brightest prospect. A teacher-described "pillar of strength" at the Paterson school, he carries a 4.0 GPA, a National Honor Society membership and a slew of community service hours. He was tapped as his class's valedictorian to give the commencement address in June. Eventually, he wants to work for NASA.
> >
> > But his plans might fall short of even graduation, not because of any academic problems, but rather an immigration snare. By next week, the 19-year-old senior could be sent back to his native Mexico, barred from returning to the United States for a decade.
> >
> ...


So you're good with him staying, but not with him applying for a grant or loan to pay for school so he can become a more productive member of our society and better contribute to the strength and prosperity of the nation?


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 13, 2011)

California Girl said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > To damn bad for him. He is an illegal in this country and is entitled to NOTHING. That includes and education. He sure as hell does not deserve MIT.
> ...


That seems reasonable enough to me


----------



## editec (Mar 13, 2011)

double post edit


----------



## editec (Mar 13, 2011)

> Tapia immigrated here illegally about five years ago. Since then, his petition for U.S. residency has been accepted and an interview for a green card was scheduled for Wednesday at the consulate in Ciudad Juarez. But because he unlawfully crossed the border and now is an adult, he is likely to face a 10-year ban from setting foot on U.S. soil, regardless of whether he qualifies for residency status. That would mean no commencement speech in June, no diploma in the near future and no American job possibilities until he's in his 30s.
> 
> Had the DREAM Act passed Congress last year, Tapia undoubtedly would be a prime candidate.


 
Got a friend current tangled in a immigration mess, too.

He lived his since he was 4 years old legally (lived here for 17 years) , as his mother had a permanent work VISA.

He wentto Canada to visit some relatives and now the kid cannot get back in.

He was enrolled and about to start college in Maryland.

Now he's trapped in a place where he is basically a stranger.

Now bear in mind he was here legally most of his live, knows no other place but America, his mother is here legally, but he cannot return to the only place he knows, too.


----------



## chanel (Mar 13, 2011)

They were asking for a "waiver".  That means "we broke the law but we want you to make an exception". 
The paperwork should have been done PRIOR to his arrival.  According to the article, his mother traveled frequently between the two countries.  Instead he got a taxpayer funded high school education.  They should be saying "Thank you NJ".


----------



## LostAmerican (Mar 13, 2011)

gekaap said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Merit based scholarships ar not "free money" They are funds that could be used for "merit worthy" American kids. And I would also suggest that a Mexican with 4.0 would probably get a spot at MIT over a white kid with 4.5. Actions have consequences. His parents should have known the risks.
> ...


 
Where were these delicate geniuses when there was a draft and Americans were dying in battle?


----------



## LostAmerican (Mar 13, 2011)

editec said:


> > Tapia immigrated here illegally about five years ago. Since then, his petition for U.S. residency has been accepted and an interview for a green card was scheduled for Wednesday at the consulate in Ciudad Juarez. But because he unlawfully crossed the border and now is an adult, he is likely to face a 10-year ban from setting foot on U.S. soil, regardless of whether he qualifies for residency status. That would mean no commencement speech in June, no diploma in the near future and no American job possibilities until he's in his 30s.
> >
> > Had the DREAM Act passed Congress last year, Tapia undoubtedly would be a prime candidate.
> 
> ...


 
Trapped in CANADA?​ 
That must be hell!​ 
Are they forcing him to learn French?​ 
​


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 13, 2011)

LostAmerican said:


> gekaap said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...


I don't believe this particular young man would have been alive (let alone of age) during the last draft


----------



## LostAmerican (Mar 13, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> > gekaap said:
> ...


 
People sneak into this country because they know the current unwillingness to enforce laws that would protect America's future favors the illegal immigrant invading the US. 

The worst that could happen if caught is deportation to where they started. What type of punishment is that?


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 13, 2011)

well, that was non sequitur

we'll not waste any more time on you


----------



## chanel (Mar 13, 2011)

LostAmerican said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > LostAmerican said:
> ...



It's interesting that you say that, because according to the article, the mother is "frightened" about him returning to Mexico alone.  Why does he have to go alone?  Can anyone guess why she won't leave?  



> Tapia's mother and older brother have sent the consulate a list of hardships the family would face if he were kept in Mexico, including losing Tapia, the only English-fluent family member, as a translator. His mother relies on him now to help monitor her osteoporosis and *will depend on him financially when he enters the American workforce.
> *
> They also stress the difficulty of Tapia* living alone with no family in one of the most dangerous countries in the world.*



I am sick and tired of this "broken family" argument.  She has a choice.


----------



## editec (Mar 13, 2011)

LostAmerican said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > > Tapia immigrated here illegally about five years ago. Since then, his petition for U.S. residency has been accepted and an interview for a green card was scheduled for Wednesday at the consulate in Ciudad Juarez. But because he unlawfully crossed the border and now is an adult, he is likely to face a 10-year ban from setting foot on U.S. soil, regardless of whether he qualifies for residency status. That would mean no commencement speech in June, no diploma in the near future and no American job possibilities until he's in his 30s.
> ...


 

Imagine finding yourself in a foreign land where you are completely cut off from your family, your friends, all the social connections you counted on in life.

Imagine having only a couple days worth of clothing, no money and no work history to help you find a job.

That's what this kid is facing.

Is that really too difficult for you to understand?


----------



## chanel (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes.  How could his PARENTS do that to him?


----------



## Angelhair (Mar 13, 2011)

editec said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



_And HIS parents all the years here had NO idea this would/could happen??????_


----------



## chanel (Mar 13, 2011)

He's only been here for five years.  Amazing how he survived all alone for the first 14.  Gimme a break.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 13, 2011)

chanel said:


> gekaap said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



He was 14. Hardly a grown up with the ability to make grown up decisions. I understand totally, and agree fully, with getting rid of illegal aliens.... and, ordinarily, particularly with grown ups... I'm all for throwing them back over the border. But this is a kid... who did nothing wrong... where the fuck is your compassion? He was a child, he's only 19 now. He tried for 5 years to legalize his status and State fucked it. Let the kid stay.


----------



## chanel (Mar 13, 2011)

My compassion for people who abuse the system is depleted.  The only people to blame are his parents, who I predict are not contributing much.  My hunch is that mama won't return to Mexico because she is getting some kind of freebies here.  I'd place money on it.


----------



## LostAmerican (Mar 13, 2011)

chanel said:


> Yes. How could his PARENTS do that to him?


 
It's called "Human Trafficking". The use of an innocent child so greedy parents can benefit by having his story told. That's the disgusting part. 

Where were his people when innocents were getting slaughtered in WW2?

Are Mexicans ever questioned about the poor Americans that will starve because illegal Mexicans have to be fed? Do they give a shit?


----------



## LostAmerican (Mar 13, 2011)

California Girl said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > gekaap said:
> ...


 
From the movie "Battle of the Bulge.
A group of nuns and the boy's father beg a German Colonel for mercy after the son try to kill him by sniper rifle out of a window.

The Colonel's reply
Spare the boy!...................Shoot the father!


----------



## gekaap (Mar 13, 2011)

chanel said:


> He came here ILLEGALLY.  His parents were going through the process AFTER THE FACT.  His mother is "legal resident" not a citizen.  She is a GUEST in this country who is looking for special treatment.



Erm...as far as I'm aware, if you're a minor, and your parent is a legal resident, they can legally bring you along.



> If this kid had 3.0 average at school, would we even be having this conversation?  That's why I titled this thread "sob story of the day".  I imagine there are thousands of Tapias in this country.  Get in line young scholar.



If this kid had a violent criminal record, would be having this conversation?  It's irrelevant, because that's not the situation at hand.  We're having this conversation, partly, because this is a kid who has alot to offer to be a contributing member of society.


----------



## gekaap (Mar 13, 2011)

chanel said:


> Instead he got a taxpayer funded high school education.  They should be saying "Thank you NJ".



And his mother, as a legal resident and worker, is a taxpayer.


----------



## gekaap (Mar 13, 2011)

chanel said:


> My compassion for people who abuse the system is depleted.  The only people to blame are his parents, who I predict are not contributing much.  My hunch is that mama won't return to Mexico because she is getting some kind of freebies here.  I'd place money on it.



This is your problem, you're so wrapped up with blind prejudice you can't get it through your head that we're not talking about someone who abused the system.  We're talking about someone who was here LEGALLY, who was making honest attempts to extend their legality to permanent status, who has alot to offer to become a productive member of society, who got screwed over by bureaucratic incompetence.


----------



## Angelhair (Mar 14, 2011)

_Crap - there is a house right down the street from ours who I swear are making a living by human trafficking.  A brand new car everyday and about 4/6 different cars every day I go by there!!!  You can bet it's a drop house._


----------



## chanel (Mar 14, 2011)

gekaap said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Instead he got a taxpayer funded high school education.  They should be saying "Thank you NJ".
> ...



Where does the mother work Mr. Gekaap?  She has "osteoporosis" and doesn't speak English. Why would you assume that she's a taxpayer?  The article mentions no employment - and it's awfully detailed.

You are assuming they are givers.  I am assuming they are takers.  I believe my assumption is based in reality.


----------



## gekaap (Mar 14, 2011)

chanel said:


> You are assuming they are givers.  I am assuming they are takers.  I believe my assumption is based in reality.



Your assumptions are based on nothing but prejudice.  The day that we cannot distinguish between legal immigrants and illegal immigrants is the day that we no longer have any hope of defending our borders.


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 14, 2011)

editec said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



This kid is 18 and many young americans attend school in Mexico. It's cheaper and the education system is good.  My friends daughter just left to attend Medical school.
18 year old American are sent to war in a foreign country to fight for their lives.
Send the little b**** home. He will survive. Depends on where he goes, he will be just fine. Kids go off to school in foreign countries alone all the time.


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 15, 2011)

editec said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



*Mexico opens shelter for deported children
Nearly 2,000 released in Tijuana without parents in 2010*
Por: Omar Millán 11 Febrero 2011 @ 12:15 pm 

Tijuana.- Without a parent to hold their hands or calm the butterflies in their stomachs, 1,858 children were deported to this city in the last 13 months, federal authorities said.

They had traveled to the United States mainly to *reunite with their parents *or, secondly,* to find work*. But in the course of pursuing their dream many had endured ordeals they wont easily forget
Mexico opens shelter for deported children - Noticias - SanDiegoRed


Children younger than 18 are entering this country alone all the time and mosst do not have family here.


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 15, 2011)

*American living in Mexico?*
My boyfriend, who is mexican, and I have been together for 5 years and have two boys together. We have an ok life here together, but he keeps telling me *it woud be better in Mexico*. He really wants us all to move there. How would a white, *American girl who speaks no spanish do living in central mexico?* Do you think it would be safe for my boys as well as myself?
American living in Mexico? - Yahoo! Answers

*There is more to Mexico then drug cartels. That's all we hear on the news.*


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 15, 2011)

Americans Go To Mexico


----------



## chanel (Mar 15, 2011)

gekaap said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > You are assuming they are givers.  I am assuming they are takers.  I believe my assumption is based in reality.
> ...



His education prob. cost over $60K in the five years he was here.  Even if his mother was working, there is no way she paid that much in school taxes.  That is not prejudice - that is simple math.

Being a LEGAL resident is not the same thing as citizenship.  While I appreciate foreign workers in this country, they are still guests.   Until they acquire citizenship, there will be a risk that they could be forced to leave.    See editec's post.  It may be a crappy system, but there are thousands of these stories.  They can't make exceptions for them all.

How many foreigners are waiting to come here and do it the right way?  Where's the compassion for them?


----------



## LostAmerican (Mar 15, 2011)

editec said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


 
You mean like living in a neighborhood overrun by Mexicans where the police refuse to arrrest gangbangers because that will cause the crime stats to rise and the Town President swears crime has been cut in half.

You mean an American town that Americans avoid traveling through? You mean a town where most of the inhabitants refuse to speak English except when it's Food Stamp day and they must pretend to be American?

He is a tourist who wants a foreign country to obey his rules.

I am an American who demands that the US government protect its citizens from invaders.


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 15, 2011)

I have come to the realization that our government leaders don't give a schite how we feel about illegal aliens in our country, etc. They care about how they feel, they should pay their salaries. I mean illegal aliens should pay Reid's and Obama's salary.
If they are needed to pay for my social security, why didn't I get a social security COLA the past 2 years and why is social security broke? And who is going to pay their social security?


----------



## gekaap (Mar 15, 2011)

chanel said:


> His education prob. cost over $60K in the five years he was here.  Even if his mother was working, there is no way she paid that much in school taxes.  That is not prejudice - that is simple math.



Actually, its prejudice because you presume that she cannot be working in a well paying field and incur significant tax burden between income and sales taxes.  It's also prejudicial because you do not compare any potential "shortfall" of whatever her paid taxes have been over her son's education costs, to the same potential shortfall of any other person in the school system.



> Being a LEGAL resident is not the same thing as citizenship.  While I appreciate foreign workers in this country, they are still guests.   Until they acquire citizenship, there will be a risk that they could be forced to leave.



Never said being a legal resident is the same thing as being a citizen.  But this woman is a permanent resident, and this boy would have been a permanent resident by now too, except for bureaucratic failings.  Failings not having anything to do with any need to prevent this kid from being granted permanent residency.  

Let me give you an example in a different field.  Several years ago I moved out of state, to Texas, and before I got a new license I got a traffic ticket.  Texas is about the worst record keepers in the world.  First, they failed to notify me of my court appearance time initially.  When they did that, they told my home state to suspend my license.  Eventually I get a new court date and am found not guilty on the ticket.  So the ticket is cleared, but they forget to tell my home state about that.  I take my time, and about a year later I get a TX license.  I'm there for about another 6 years.  I move back home, and after a few months I go to get my license again.  Find out that that ticket from so long ago is still showing up as unresolved.  I call the TX court, and get a machine telling me to contact them in writing.  I send them a letter giving them full information and asking them to pull up the ticket to verify it's been resolved, and to forward the info to my home state.  Fortunately I live in a small town and driving is not really a necessity.   I never hear anything back, and a year later I inquire again about my license.  It's still there.  This has all been a bureaucratic failing.  I've been caught in limbo not because I don't deserve the right to drive.  But because of bureaucratic screw ups.  So, should I be eternally prevented from ever being able to drive again?  Or did my new state do the right thing to grant me a sort of waiver by manually clearing my driving record and issuing me a license?



> See editec's post.  It may be a crappy system, but there are thousands of these stories.  They can't make exceptions for them all.



Really?  There's thousands of stories of people's paperwork getting lost in the shuffle for years on end?  That's an extraordinary claim, and demands extraordinary evidence.



> How many foreigners are waiting to come here and do it the right way?  Where's the compassion for them?



HE CAME HERE THE RIGHT WAY!!!!  Like I said, if we can't comprehend the difference between this kid who came here legally, and people who come here illegally, then we've already lost the battle.


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 15, 2011)

gekaap, you're wasting your time...


----------



## chanel (Mar 15, 2011)

gekaap said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > His education prob. cost over $60K in the five years he was here.  Even if his mother was working, there is no way she paid that much in school taxes.  That is not prejudice - that is simple math.
> ...



FROM THE ARTICLE:  Tapia immigrated here illegally about five years ago  But because he unlawfully crossed the border and now is an adult, he is likely to face a 10-year ban from setting foot on U.S. soil, regardless of whether he qualifies for residency status. T


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 15, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > LostAmerican said:
> ...



Those 18 years olds signed on the dotted line, no one is making them join the Military.


----------



## Angelhair (Mar 15, 2011)

_all illegals - out, out, out!!!_


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 16, 2011)

high_gravity said:


> lilollady said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



*draft.*


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 16, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> high_gravity said:
> 
> 
> > lilollady said:
> ...



Umm last time I checked the last draft was decades ago, and these 18 year olds in the service now were not even thought of back than.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 28, 2011)

gekaap said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > But when I thought about his plans to attend MIT, I got pissed.  No one in his family speaks English, which leads me to believe they might not have the quarter mil to pay for his schooling.  So - who's gonna pick up that tab?
> ...


Wrong answer, deport his smart ass.


----------



## Samson (Mar 28, 2011)

California Girl said:


> From the article:
> 
> _Tapia was beckoned here from a small town in Puebla state five years ago by his parents, who moved to Paterson permanently after years of traveling between the countries. His mother, a permanent U.S. resident, filed the residency petition for her son at that time. But not until June did State Department officials respond with requests for documents in support of Tapia's status change. And not until Feb. 15 did they notify Tapia of his interview date.
> 
> ...



One kid takes US public education seriously, and he turns out to be Messkin.

and Illegal.

I think he should be prosecuted for committing High Irony.


----------



## LostAmerican (Mar 29, 2011)

Samson said:


> [
> One kid takes US public education seriously, and he turns out to be Messkin.
> 
> and Illegal.
> ...


 
One smart messkin is why LA RAZA came up with the DREAM ACT. Stealing millions of dollars from real Americans to edjekate those poor brown babies. I'm cryin' in my keyboard.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 29, 2011)

LostAmerican said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------

